# What is it about your classic Pontiac GTO as an owner that you like the best



## JGEETO (Apr 26, 2011)

As an owner of the best muscle car to come out of Detroit back in the sixties, to me I like the feeling I get everytime I'm in the driver seat. I like when people give me the thumbs up and say "Wow what a beautiful car" I also get great pleasure when we are at one of many car shows, and people asking all kinds of questions. It seems that the Pontiac GTO always takes the spot light over other muscle cars of that time frame. 

I would like to hear from you on this topic Big John NYC


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Everything, lol. I love the look, the sound, the smell and the feel. I like the fact that it has full manual brakes with drums on all corners, full manual steering and crap loads of power, it's like a 60's time machine. You have to man up to drive the beast. I love the fact that it is soooo easy to work on too, no shrouds, covers, pollution control, just raw machine. Cars don't have that "feel" anymore, just a overly cautious modes of transportation, no style, no fun, frickin boring and a p.i.t.a. to work on.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the sound of my fresh 463 rattling the windows of the house w/open headers. i love the look of the front end, a classis Pontiac looks like nothing else coming at you head on, and the 66-67' have the meanest looking snarls ever. I love the simplicity of the car, no frills, all fun. i like the recessed rear window and fastback fins (think the 69' charger stole the lines?) I look at the classics as works of mechanical art, from the locomotive infuences of he old Cheiftans to the art deco of the 64-67' GTO's/LeMans/Tempest and the Inovative (at the time) design of the 68 + cars. Cannot wait to hit the local shows and cruises this summer and mingle...have a feeling i will be hearing "what's a Tempest" alot, and i plan to show them.arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've always loved the GTO. My very first car was a well worn silver/black 4 speed '66 GTO with a 3.55 posi. I traded my Yamaha RD350 for it at an after high school party. The guy liked my bike, but I said cars were too slow, I wasn't interested. He took me for a ride, and the goat was much faster than my bike. When he banged second gear, I thought my head would get torn off. It had a neat walnut knob with the lucite insert and the chrome ribbed console. The interior was like new, but the paint was faded. We traded on the spot. I've never been without a goat since. The two I have now ('65 4speed tripower posi hardtop and '67 auto convertible) I've had for about 30 years now, and they just get classier and better with age, like a fine wine. They used to be good looking, good performing older cars, back in the '80's.... Now, they really stand out in a sea of 4 cylinder jellybeans. I feel like I'm 18 years old every time I get behind the wheel, and I really enjoy how teenagers actually have the good taste to really appreciate them, too. Hands down the handsomest musclecars to come out of detroit in the '60's, bar none. I've driven GTO's 100's of thousands of miles, and I'm not done yet!!!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I love everything about my 66. I keep trying to write something else, but then I come back to my first sentence.


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

The GTO always takes the spotlight as JGEETO states. People who are not real enthusiast's like us know what a GTO is . Ask them what a Coronet R/T is and I doubt they would know.What I like best is the experience of driving and learning about these cars and the best feeling I get is when I start the motor. Friends and family often say" Hey Fitz saw a GTO the other day and thought of you." To me that is the ultimate compliment....to be associated with the GTO.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

I love everything about it. As mentioned above, it's like stepping back in time driving a classic muscle car - to a time when the car, music and times in general were so much better and simpler. This is a time before mine, but a time I look back at with great envy. I think the constant thumbs up, honks and attention at gas stations I got while driving the car home from Indiana may get old at times, but you have to be ready for that when driving cars like these, and at the end of the day it is of course a positive thing


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

85_SS said:


> I love everything about it. As mentioned above, it's like stepping back in time driving a classic muscle car - to a time when the car, music and times in general were so much better and simpler. This is a time before mine, but a time I look back at with great envy. I think the constant thumbs up, honks and attention at gas stations I got while driving the car home from Indiana may get old at times, but you have to be ready for that when driving cars like these, and at the end of the day it is of course a positive thing


This ^--

I'm too young to really know how the 60's/70's were but I look at the cars and things of the time with envy like 85_ss said. 

My cars not quite a GTO, but people sure like it and I get lots of attention. 

I've owned nothing but Pontiac's and this is my 1st all out Pontiac(before they started using chevy/buick stuff) So far its been 100% fun.

I never got much attention in my 3/4th gen firebirds. It's quite overwhelming.
I'M HOOKED. :cool


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

For me, hands down, it's the lines of the car. Square, yet curvy depending on the angle. Big, comfortable car, with enough meanness to make it stand out. I've just gotten it, but so far it always attracts attention. Isn't that what it's really all about? To have something that others desire.


----------



## GoatJoe (Apr 24, 2011)

I was actually looking for a 64 chevelle when I found my 67 GTO...it was love at first sight lol....I like the way it looks...even my chevy buddies were "man, your car will be awsome when its done." I cant wait to get it running so I can love it even more!!!!


----------



## JGEETO (Apr 26, 2011)

As like me, you guys are all hooked. Yes hook line and sinker!! Don't forget I have been into GTO's all of my life, from my first brand new 66 to the current one that I own today. The GTO to me is like part of the family. I have pictures of my Daughter as an infant sitting on my right front fender of my 1967 GTO. Now my Grand children from her also have pictures along side my 66. The first words out of my Grandsons mouth was G_T_O. and yes, he will learn how to drive that car one day. He has already shifted gears, ofcause from the passengers seat.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

JGEETO, you just made my day!!!! My hat is off to you, Sir. Three generations.....well done!
Jeff


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Agreed. Very cool. 

I was hoping and planning to do the same with my old Firebird but I'm not so sure, now. Lol.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the way it looks, how it drives, the power from the 455s I put in it. Its easy to work on and you dont see them everyday unless you own one. I havent driven the 65 yet, but it will be a fun car too. 

My first was the 72 I gave to my daughter, the first letters of the alphabet she learned were GTO. While driving around she could tell Firebirds from camaros, and spot a GTO as far off as I could. She has it just as bad as I do, except she turns 17 on Saturday but still doesnt have her license, and her GTO is sitting at the farm waiting for me to get started on it with her. She is afraid of driving at this point, and she doesnt need to living in town.

While doing some tuning on the 70 this week I got the serious urge to drive it again. It has been a long time since it was my daily driver, and I sorely miss taking it out. The parts for it should be here this week, so it should be going with the new 455 shortly. A set of tires later and some brake work then its time to go cruising again. That car and I have lots of memories, from winning races to picking up women in it despite its looks at the time. 

There is nothing better than driving my GTO, not even cruising my Formula that is almost 4 seconds quicker.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

*what don't you like is the question.*

I was looking for mustangs, cameros, and a couple chargers for my first car. I was searching from when I was 14 until right after my 16th birthday. took some trash to the landfill one sunday afternoon, and coming back I saw a little ways past my turn her nose. immediately got my mom and went to go look. $6500 with smiley faces around it. bargined it down to 6 and bought it the next friday. She's not a GTO, but i love her even more. I love the uniquness. idk how many custom S's were made, but i know I have one of the few. I'm only 17 so I dont have much experience, but my favorite thing is opening the doors to my garage, seeing her waiting for me, putting my key in and those first sounds of the starter turning over. As soon as it catches, all i can do is smile. absolutely nothing makes me more happy in life.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Really glad to see some young guys (HotRod & Z) carrying the torch for our old Nameplate, my 18 y.o. daughter has already claimed the Tempest as "HERS" for life. And no matter how long you have them guys they will ALWAYS make you smile when you start them up (maybe not so much when you are changing header gaskets), not too many things in life you can say that about. I will say one thing as most old timers on here will attest...If you sell those cars you will regret it for life. My first car was a 69' bird and i was hooked....owned 4 more in my 20's, wish i had every one back. The Tempest i have now is my bucket list car and the one that got away before i bought the 69' bird, guy sold it two days before i had the extra cash saved to pick it up. Keep them fix them and drive them and smile away ....thats what they were made for......arty:


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

my favorite thing about my gto is when i get in and start it up.. it makes my hair stand on end ... the noise it makes is so sexy. i also like when other kids in Hondas think they wanna race


----------



## JGEETO (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm just a bit dissapointed on this thread. I really thought that there would be more responses. So far I was impressed with the ones who showed how they feel about their GTO's. We are like "Hardcore", when it comes to our GTOs. We are over protective, and we hold our Pontiacs close to our hearts. My 66 GTO, like I said before, it's part of my life, my past, my memories, my living history. I can't see my self with out my GTO. This is the kind of passion that I would like to hear from the one's who have those same feelings toward their GTO's. It's easy once you give it a little thought, on how you really feel. 
Big John NYC


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Watch the paint!


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

JGEETO said:


> I'm just a bit dissapointed on this thread. I really thought that there would be more responses. So far I was impressed with the ones who showed how they feel about their GTO's. We are like "Hardcore", when it comes to our GTOs. We are over protective, and we hold our Pontiacs close to our hearts. My 66 GTO, like I said before, it's part of my life, my past, my memories, my living history. I can't see my self with out my GTO. This is the kind of passion that I would like to hear from the one's who have those same feelings toward their GTO's. It's easy once you give it a little thought, on how you really feel.
> Big John NYC


:agree


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, I got my first 71 Lemans Sport in 82, bent the rear end, found a GTO 3.55 rear for $70, installed it, then put a GTO clip on it for $100. Got hit hard, pulled the rear. Found a 66 Tempest with a 455 in it for $400. Bought that, put the 3.55 posi in it and blew the doors all the highschool kids. Blew it up, mom sold it off for $100 while I was in the Air Force. Went through 80 cars or so. Found my 70 Lemans local for $4000 a few years ago, nice car. Then later found my 66 GTO Cloan! So, got both my highschool cars back!! 66 is with the body man, slow progression, 70 is ready for the show/cruise in this weekend, just washed it! Anyway, love the Ponchos that are full frame, so not a bird or Mustang guy.. I have a soft spot in my heart for the Lemans as it was my first car. Then I painted it as the Jury, as that was my highschool idea!! Now, to actually take the cover off and drive it some would be cool, I hate new paint jobs, scared to get a ding!!


----------



## JGEETO (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a soft spot in my heart for the Lemans as it was my first car. Then I painted it as the Jury, as that was my highschool idea!! Now, to actually take the cover off and drive it some would be cool, I hate new paint jobs, scared to get a ding!![/QUOTE]

You are hooked, "Hooked line and sinker" Thanks for sharing Big John


----------

